# Snow Ruck march



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

As I follow the images from the fighting in East Ukraine and I see how both sides carry on fighting in a harsh winterland I decided to go on a Ruck March out in the 18 F snow land outside my house.
One thing that impresses me (and should impress all of us) is the fact that the bulk of the fighting is carried my militia battalions on both sides.

On the separatists sides it is militia battalions stiffed up by russian volunteers both ex military and active military.

Kinda similar to how FREEFOR might fight in a US civil war if such a thing ever where to occur here.

The gov’t armed forces are severely weakened by desertions and very few maneuver forces remain intact compared to pre-war.
Kinda like how in a US civil war the big military would be..

Instead volunteer Battalions have been raised, for the gov’t manned by those with an ideological stake in the war..

And while in the US urban “progressives” will likely be completely ineffective and resistant to being raised, a pool of folks might be illegal immigrants in return for a promise of citizenship plus assorted La Raza activists.

If I were to write a SciFi novel thats what I would think realistic… ;-)

Anywhoo I decided to go on a road march in the ice and snow just to perform a little systems check for whats to come…


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

Just got back.

Feels good ot have that ruck off, at 40lbs it was not real heavy but IMO def not trivial as the deep snow made marching harder.

Speed was variable ranging from a trot to a slow slog/climb through snow drifts

Took me a hair under 70 minutes


----------



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

Testing gear and skills in adverse conditions is a “must” in my opinion. I’ve done “forced march drills” in snowstorms/thunderstoms before.

Example… being able to light a small campfire in your backyard isn’t a skill. Being able to light a small campfire in your backyard during a thunderstorm is a skill!


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Good stuff. Working your way up to an overnight with all the calories and gear needed?


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

CrackbottomLouis said:


> Good stuff. Working your way up to an overnight with all the calories and gear needed?


I've done a few overnights last winter but not as an Army of one but as part of the excellent Max Velocity Patrol class. 

Where I liveI have to drive 2+ hrs to get to proper FTX terrain so I was happy to just get the exercise of a ruck march in the snow.
Deep snow has its demands on your feet/legs and I was pleased I had no problems at all,... likely due to all the core/leg work I been doing the last couple of years.


----------



## TimB (Nov 11, 2008)

BlueZ said:


> Just got back.
> 
> Feels good ot have that ruck off, at 40lbs it was not real heavy but IMO def not trivial as the deep snow made marching harder.
> 
> ...


How far did you go? Not that we get a lot of snow down here but I wish I had thought of doing something similar the last good snow we had (last year).


----------



## Alfred_E_Neuman (Dec 5, 2014)

Good for you young man!
The dogs have been punchy over the last few days being cooped up in the house.
Today it warmed up to 22 degrees. I got out the old snowshoes and took the dogs out for a walk. Snow was knee high. I had to stop every hundred yards or so to catch my breath and take a rest let the dogs catch up to me. The cold burn my lungs but it felt good.
I am going to sleep well tonight.

Keep up the good work young man!


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

Dogs always make you exercise more!!


----------



## Mase92 (Feb 4, 2013)

BlueZ you didn't say how far you went. Still thou, a noble task to take on. 

Due to my recent health battles, I've taken up excising and well, this winter has been murder but I've managed to walk a lot. At one point I did 38 days straight then the temps went below zero and that's just a no go. In those 38 days I put on close to 140 miles and averaged 15 minute miles with no additional weight aside from my EDC (gun, knife, med kit and well, warm clothes so like 10 lbs).

I say this, not to take away from your thread but to reaffirm that winter walking even without a load is harsh! Doing it under stress, like the stress of attack or combat makes it even more difficult. Your thread has inspired me, the next few warm days (over 19*) I'm going to pack up and go, we'll see how it goes and I'll report back.


----------



## Mase92 (Feb 4, 2013)

Oh and I just read your signature line and wanted to share this:


----------



## Alfred_E_Neuman (Dec 5, 2014)

BlueZ said:


> Dogs always make you exercise more!!


Yes they do! Especially when like mine make me walk point to blaze a easier path for them in the snow rotten dogs!


----------



## pmkrv12 (Mar 15, 2012)

I did the same thing, last Saturday I did a 6 mile hike through the snow. It is a trail that is usually very busy but now was empty. I brought my bug back with me, it is about 40lbs. It took me 2 hours and I really enjoyed it, I did learn a few things.
I was listing to a podcast on my Iphone, I had my phone on the shoulder strap of my bag pack. With the temperature around 10 degrees my phone got cold quickly and after about 20 minutes it shut down. I put it under my arm pit to warm it up and it worked again.

This was the first time I walked with my bug out bag and I realized a few things right away. My back pack is a hiking backpack and it will stand out too much. It is too big, but if I pick a smaller one I can't carry the things I think I need.
If we need to bug out I would not be able to carry a gun on my hip as the band of my bag pack completely restricts access. a shoulder holster might not be able reachable either as I have to open the zipper of my coat and the strap of the back pack goes across my chest.

All in all a good hike, finished in a little less than 2 hours.

Peter


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

Congrats on your workout.

A 40lbs pack will work all those extra little muscles in your legs/feet that normally dont get worked as you control the weight in poor terrain



PS: Honestly i think 40lbs is probably too much for a BOB if you are using it to bug out to a specific location.
Your bug out should have you fairly light on your feet.
For summer I have a bug out battlebelt rig with a poncho tied to it.
Winter of course might be more...
it should have enough stuff to keep you going ( not necessarily comfortably) for however many days it takes to get to your BOL.


----------



## pmkrv12 (Mar 15, 2012)

I agree blueZ I got these bag packs 2 years ago on woot.com because they were affordable and good quality. I have to figure out how to make the, smaller. I got them in case someone targets Washington DC, we plan to bug in but if a dirty bomb goes off we will have get out, only 75 minutes north of DC. There are also 2 nuclear power plants too close to me.


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

PM, it sounds like you would benefit from attending one of my CBRN Seminars where I cover the dangers ( and the non dangers!) of fallout in some detail.


----------



## musketjim (Dec 7, 2011)

Excellent workout 90% of my outdoor training occurs in wintertime as can be expected in Alaska. Try rigging a sled to your pack. It helps distribute weight and can help with postholing.


----------



## pmkrv12 (Mar 15, 2012)

BlueZ said:


> PM, it sounds like you would benefit from attending one of my CBRN Seminars where I cover the dangers ( and the non dangers!) of fallout in some detail.


Tell me more


----------



## zilte (Mar 1, 2015)

if you have more than a few inches of snow, snowshoes or skis are in order, and something to use for a sled, so you can pull the gear/load, would be high on my list of priorities. Higher on the list for me, personally, is not to live where enemies can track me so easily as can be done on snow.


----------



## Mase92 (Feb 4, 2013)

Sorry for the hi-jack.

Me and my 9 year old son took this challenge today. We went out and did 4+ miles and all in all it took about an hour and a half. 2/3 fresh non-trampled snow. Lots of hills and cold! My kit weighed 32 pounds (bag, side arm, clothes) and my sons weighed 11 pounds (he's 71 pounds). The hills took their toll fast even being less than an 150 ft climb (10 degree-ish incline) in that 1 1/2 hours and my "mapmyfitness" phone app put me at 700 calories burned. Normally I move, even in the cold and snow at about 15 minutes a mile, this was average of 21 minutes a mile. (my son played a bit of roll in that too but the kid is a trooper he NEVER complained)
Looking at my contents and B.O.B. I will need to adjust for my winter needs next year and clothes will need to be looked at too. 

All in all a bit of a fun test.


----------



## tc556guy (Apr 28, 2011)

BlueZ said:


> On the separatists sides it is militia battalions stiffed up by russian volunteers both ex military and active military.


Are you really buying into Putin's claims?


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

tc556guy said:


> Are you really buying into Putin's claims?


Huh?

Putin claims he is stiffening up the militia with support and specialized elements?


----------



## tc556guy (Apr 28, 2011)

BlueZ said:


> Huh?
> 
> Putin claims he is stiffening up the militia with support and specialized elements?


Putin's claim has been that any regular Russian military personnel who are fighting have been doing so while "on leave" from their regular units.
I wouldn't believe anything Putin says about the use of Russian military personnel


----------



## VoorTrekker (Oct 7, 2012)

tc556guy said:


> ...I wouldn't believe anything Putin says about the use of Russian military personnel...


What's that got to do with the price of cheese in Denmark?

Blue is talking about winter physical conditioning and gave a vague example of a scenario with real world connotations.

Blue, how far did you travel? Did you learn new techniques for traversing snow? Snow that is powdered, slushy, undulated drifts, pile drifts, wind chill and those cravings for hot cocoa and a candy bar?


----------



## tc556guy (Apr 28, 2011)

VoorTrekker said:


> What's that got to do with the price of cheese in Denmark?
> 
> Blue is talking about winter physical conditioning and gave a vague example of a scenario with real world connotations.


I was just responding to a comment that was made
Was it off topic sure
Blue made comments about the nature of the Russian forces that were a major component of his OP and he was comparing it to a theoretical US equivalent scenario.
I thought it was appropriate to question the assumptions he made in his OP


----------

